# Additional Paperwork??



## lady323 (Nov 12, 2010)

As previously posted, I had originally worked with a lawyer for divorce but the lawyer would not file as uncontested so my STBX and I filed our divorce working with a mediator.

Yesterday I received paperwork from the probate court which had a copy of the Motion to Amend that our mediator sent and we both signed. Also enclosed with this was a form indicating "Filing Deficiency Form: Domestic Relations" in which Other was checked off with the explanation saying "A request for Uncontested need to be filed" and it included the Request for Uncontested Assignment form which needs to be filled out. Wouldn't this be something the mediator would have sent in with the paperwork he mailed to the courts?

I was going to send this to the mediator to fill out or ask for guidance in this. As I want to make sure I check off the correct boxes. 

I haven't told the STBX about this but I am sure he will just say to fill it out myself and not bother the mediator. 

Looking for opinions on how I should handle.

Thank you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Asking the mediator sounds like a good idea.


----------

